# Musique ne se transfère pas!



## iMacompris (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai mis un point d'exclamation parce que voilà deux fois que cela m'arrive et je ne trouve cela vraiment pas drôle! Tantôt mon iPod touch (4e Génération) a planté. D'habitue, je l'aurai reeseté, mais je l'ai laissé se débuger seul... ça a pris du temps puis il a redémarré.. et toute la musique a disparue! Pourtant, tout est bien coché dans iTunes, je n'ai rien touché. Je fais une synchronisation de tout ce qui est coché. Quand je fais Synchroniser, je vois la barre qui augmente avec le bleu (espace occupé par la musique), puis la synchronisation dure quelques secondes et la musique ne se transfère pas, le bleu disparaît. J'ai redémarré iPod et Mac, sans amélioration... La première fois j'ai restauré à NEUF mon iPod et j'ai perdu pleins de choses.. je ne veux pas recommencer.. iCloud, je ne sais pas s'il est à jour d'hier et je n'ai pas envie de parler de restauration pour le moment.. Pourquoi cela arrive-t-il?? Merci beaucoup de votre aide!


----------



## Link1993 (11 Novembre 2012)

Je vois rien d'autre que soit le cable (mais je ne pense pas), soit un probleme soft. En gros, restauration oblige...

A tu une sauvegarde itunes ? Cela permettrai de tout recuperer sans trop de casse :s


----------



## iMacompris (11 Novembre 2012)

J'ai fait une restauration par iTunes... Maintenant ce sont les images des albums qui ne se transfèrent pas...  grrrr Apple!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h14 ----------

En fait en coverflow certaines illustrations apparaissent mais aucune en onglet Albums dans musique.. Vais essayer une autre synchronisations chez moi mais c'est embêtant quand même...


----------



## Link1993 (11 Novembre 2012)

Je peux pas trop t'aider plus du coup :s

Désolé


----------

